# The Law of God and the Christian News



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 15, 2007)

There are photos from, accounts of, and links connected to Westminster Seminary California's annual faculty conference here.

There are multiple links so the link above is simply to the Heidelblog. Just scroll down.

rsc


----------

